# Question about nitrate levels in a planted discus tank.



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

I have had a high-tech 75 gallon planted tank for years. I am considering getting discus for it.

I have read about discus needing very clean water ie. nitrate level very low.

However for the plant tank the goal nitrate level most often recommended is 10-20 ppm.

Will discus do OK at these nitrate levels?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I also would like to find out the answer to this. I will be setting up a 125g breeding discus tank soon.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi trilinearmipmap (nice name by the way, it sounds sweet!). There was a recent thread posted about this in the Science of Fertilizing forum. Here's a link.

Hope that helps.

I think the PPS method would be the best method of fertilizing for discus simply because the goal of it is to try keeping a target level of fertilizers in the water at all times. Therefore, even if you only had 10 ppm of nitrate, as long as it's available to the plants at all times, they'll be fine. My understanding on PPS is not very deep though, so I could be wrong about that. Anyway, the only disadvantage I see with keeping constant, lower nitrate levels is that if the tank has poor circulation, some plants might not get the minerals they need from the water column.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

That was actually my concern. It looks like my plants will just have to be easy growers who can basically fluorish in the nitrate derived from the fish themselves. I will definitely start out by not dosing any NO3 at first. I plan to only do supplemental K and some trace elements and see how that goes.


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

My friends and I have kept planted discus tanks without any problems. They basically have the same temperament as cherry shrimp. Nitrate of no more than 20 and absolutely no ammonia. I think it also helps to have a good amount of nutrient uptake so that the water column doesn't become over-saturated.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

How will the lower temperatures of a planted tank affect the discus?

I have kept my tank at a max of 82F with no problems with the plants, will the discus be ok in a tank with the temp 80-82?

Also how will temperature and nutrients affect discus fry? I plan on breeding discus.


----------

